# An adventure with a leg of lamb



## jacobtia (May 23, 2011)

Ok folks here is how I started this adventure......








I made a marinade of red wine, mined onion flakes, oregano, evoo, and garlic.







I applied the minced onion, oregano, and garlic and then sent the leg to a bath of cabernet savegnon(I doubt the spelling is correct LOL)







The leg spent the night in the fridge. The next morning it got a rinse. Next, I made slits in the meat and poked in fresh garlic cloves.







*Take note of the fact that I used a whole bulb of garlic*(this comes into play later in this adventure).

After the cloves were poked in. I mixed up a semi-pesto of fresh oregano, salt, fresh ground pepper, and evoo.



















I had the smoker rollin' steady at 229 with charcoal and pecan chips.

I usually put a bed of briquette's down in my chimney. This keeps the small pieces of lump from falling through the bottom. Thus the two bags of charcoal in the background.



















After it went on I let it ride for 2 hrs. then added some ABT's.







I pulled the lamb when it hit 140*, wrapped it in foil and put it to rest in my electric roasting oven. The cooler was full of beer. So, after a little rest and some tasty ABT's. It was time for dinner! I monitored the temp during the rest and it went to 150* then settled back down to 145*.































WOW! That was fun! I had great smoke penetration and I was happy to see the nice smoke ring! The meat was super tender and juicy! I decided to serve it up Greek style on a gyro, cucumber salad, and my wife's homemade mac n cheese. 

*Here is where the whole bulb of garlic comes into play!*

*Damn that meat was over powered by garlic! *

Don't get me wrong I LOVE GARLIC! But, I think I went a little over board on this one! Needless to say I wasn't a huge fan of the end result!

If I try another leg of lamb, I will only marinate it over night and never ever will I put garlic cloves into the meat!

Notes taken! Lesson learned!

GO EASY ON THE GARLIC BROTHER!!!!

Anyway, I had fun and it was an awesome Sunday! Hope you enjoy and maybe the next guy doesn't make the mistake I made!


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 23, 2011)

Looked great!  Maybe put the garlic in the pesto mix next time?  Gotta have some, don't ya? :-)


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2011)

Your lamb looked delicious. I would definitely do it with the whole bulb. We love garlic around here. We use 16-18 cloves in a shrimp fettichini recipe for two. Excellent Q-view too.


----------



## africanmeat (May 24, 2011)

I love lamb and this one looks good


----------



## uncle_lar (May 24, 2011)

Most excellent Lamb! looks delicious

Lamb is one of my favorite things to smoke

great Q view!


----------



## jacobtia (May 24, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> Looked great! Maybe put the garlic in the pesto mix next time? Gotta have some, don't ya? :-)




Agreed on the garlic in the pesto mix. But for me the gloves in the meat were way to strong.


----------



## jacobtia (May 24, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Your lamb looked delicious. I would definitely do it with the whole bulb. We love garlic around here. We use 16-18 cloves in a shrimp fettichini recipe for two. Excellent Q-view too.




Thank you Al!


----------



## jacobtia (May 24, 2011)

uncle_lar said:


> Most excellent Lamb! looks delicious
> 
> Lamb is one of my favorite things to smoke
> 
> great Q view!




Thank you Lar!


----------

